# Rays and arowana?



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I was wondering if it would be cool to put a ray with my arowana in a 80 gallon tank and our arowana is like a foot or so.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don´t know if it can be done but good luck if you try...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Forgot...remember share your pics!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, now is clear to me it can be done...thanks Innes!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I would have to say BE CAREFUL!!!




























Photos from http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/...dtl2_feb99.html


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Now i believe again anything is possible!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am not sure about this - but it could work, but it might not


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes it can be done..but i would recommand a bigger tank..aros and stingray ray all need space to swim and 80 would be too small..180 would be the best bet..i tryed to keep saltwater rays in 100g and at first it was a good size ..but they eventually grew up and i had to sell them..







..i miss my blue spot...


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

This site http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/...9665/buddy.html has some good info from a guy who kept rays with arrowana.

on http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Meadows.../5590/care.html is a good pic of what happens if the arrowana doesn't like the ray


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How much can you get one for and how big do they get?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Arrowanas or rays?

Silver Arrowanas, which seem to be the most abundant arrowana I see in stores go from $10-15 for a 1-2 inch, $40 for a 4-5 inch. An can reach over 3 feet, and grow at the rate of about 1 inch per month. There are many varieties though.

Rays, depending on the colors and markings go from $40 for a very plain looking 3 inch (which are supposed to be very hard to keep, I had one and it only lasted 6 weeks before in "death curled" on me), to $150 for a decent looking 8-10 inch size.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Arrowanas or rays?
> 
> Silver Arrowanas, which seem to be the most abundant arrowana I see in stores go from $10-15 for a 1-2 inch, $40 for a 4-5 inch. An can reach over 3 feet, and grow at the rate of about 1 inch per month. There are many varieties though.
> 
> Rays, depending on the colors and markings go from $40 for a very plain looking 3 inch (which are supposed to be very hard to keep, I had one and it only lasted 6 weeks before in "death curled" on me), to $150 for a decent looking 8-10 inch size.












and welcome to the board lahot...









death curls suck..once that hits ..its over


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Alot of people have rays with arrows. I would have not believed that torn up ray picture if I didnt see it first hand. So now Im gonna go with I dunno.

~Dj


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Arrowanas or rays?
> 
> Silver Arrowanas, which seem to be the most abundant arrowana I see in stores go from $10-15 for a 1-2 inch, $40 for a 4-5 inch. An can reach over 3 feet, and grow at the rate of about 1 inch per month. There are many varieties though.
> 
> Rays, depending on the colors and markings go from $40 for a very plain looking 3 inch (which are supposed to be very hard to keep, I had one and it only lasted 6 weeks before in "death curled" on me), to $150 for a decent looking 8-10 inch size.


 Welcome to PFury


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I know how big my aro is cuz he is in the tank now and I think we will upgrade but I want to know a good ray I can get that wont get hella big either. I am tryin to con kev to get me one as my birthday present even though it is a couple months away.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

My fish store that i go to for everything just recently got a new employee and this guys sure knows a butload about piranas, all types, he used to have several different species. He showed me a tank full of his own fish that he was keeping at the store and it was dfull of 4 or 5 different types of fish, and yes tehre was a 8 or 9 inch arowana, and a ray just like the one in the pic. the ray was like a foot in diameter. So i would think its fine.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks now we just have to hope and see when chels will recieve one.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You can add Datnoids or pacus or gouramis or pleco and i even seen african tiger fishs live with aros. Bichirs are also another option. =)


----------

